# PD-M9000 vs. PD-M780



## msg98 (Oct 27, 2011)

can you guys pls. advise on the key differences between shimano PD-M780 and PD-M9000? there is obviously weight difference, but taking that aside- are there differences in design, features, shoe-to-pedal contact, stability etc? 
thanks


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Those are mountain bike fixins. You stand a better chance of eliciting replies on a mtn bike forum.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The XTR ones are about 10% lighter and 100% more expensive.

That's it.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

More like almost 200% more expensive.

Shimano XT PD-M780 (310g) - $66:

Shimano XT PD-M780 Clipless Pedals > Components > Pedals | Jenson USA

Shimano XTR PD-M9000 (343g) - $180:

Shimano XTR PD-M9000 Pedals > Components > Pedals > Clipless Pedals | Jenson USA

The joke going around is that XTR stands for eXTra Raping.

If you want a bombproof bang for the buck, go with Shimano PD-M520 (370g) at only $25:

Shimano PD-M520 Pedals > Components > Pedals > Clipless Pedals | Jenson USA

Unless 60g (about one tenth of a pound or 2 ounces) makes that big a difference to you, save your $$.


----------

